# tadpole problem with pics



## leucman (Jan 15, 2006)

it looks like the tadpole has a worm or something inside of it. the first pic you can see the bulge that it has and on the second pic you can see the white worm looking thing swirled around inside of the tad. is this a parasite? can i treat for it? ive been using black water extract with ro water and the temp is around 76. the tad has been eating tadpole bites by HBH. please help me asap because i want to treat this if possible, it doesnt look normal to me and it seems to irritate the tad. it is an intermedius tad.



















Fixed image tags - rozdaboff


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

No need to worry. What I am pretty sure you are seeing is the spiral shape of the intestine.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

oz is right, but the first pic does look like there is something wrong, the tad looks to be oddly shaped. can you post a better pic?


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

does look a bit lopsided in the first pic. the spiral is normal intestinal tract


----------



## leucman (Jan 15, 2006)

will the intestinal tract eventually become symmetrical on the tad, or center itself? has anyone else seen this before and the tadpole morphs out perfectly normal? I guess i wont worry about it too much its just so wierd looking.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

is usually on one side more than the other, just like every animal, including humans, so dont'worry about it.


----------

